# Record Crappie - Lake Lawson, VA Beach, VA



## Johnny (May 13, 2015)

.


Just saw this posted on a fishing forum I belong to . . . . 

https://hamptonroads.com/2015/05/teen-snags-trophysized-crappie
Lake Lawson is near Virginia Beach, VA.

My wife and I just started targeting Crappie and this one would be a wall hanger for sure!!
There is a "replica" of an 18" Crappie in our local bait shop that is HUGE compared to the ones we catch.








.


----------



## lugoismad (May 13, 2015)

I hate forced perspective photos. His arm is extended. That fish isn't near as big as it looks.

This is my dad holding a 14" Crappie.







I'm sure it would look huge if he held it away from his body like that.

And this is my kitchen counter with the 25 1-1.5lb bluegill I pulled out of that same lake


----------



## Insanity (May 13, 2015)

Dang that was a nice one. 
My dad caught a bluegill that we guessed weighed 4 pounds in Ala. When I was a kid. Sucker covered a dinner plate after it was cooked. 
I got into some 15 inch crappie in a pond last year. But they where skinny as heck.


----------



## surfman (May 15, 2015)

While it is nice to get your name up in lights I am glad the kid released it to make more babies. I am not opposed to keeping fish for food, I do it all the time but some are only out for recognition and take a lot of fish only for that reason. It is kind of upsetting to see how "professionals" sometimes handle fish rather carelessly on TV, even if they release the fish. If you intend to release it please handle with care. Otherwise enjoy a good catch of fresh fish. That is a nice fish the young man caught.


----------



## BigTerp (May 15, 2015)

lugoismad said:


> I hate forced perspective photos. His arm is extended. That fish isn't near as big as it looks.
> 
> This is my dad holding a 14" Crappie.
> 
> ...



Who cares how he holds it. It's a 14 year old kid who caught his biggest crappie ever. The "mine is bigger than yours" thing seems kind of silly.


----------



## lugoismad (May 15, 2015)

BigTerp said:


> Who cares how he holds it. It's a 14 year old kid who caught his biggest crappie ever. The "mine is bigger than yours" thing seems kind of silly.




Eh, I just hate the forced perspective.

Its a pet peeve. I talk on reddit.com/r/fishing and SO many people post pics with them holding forced perspective pics. I saw a perch someone tried to make look like it was a 10 pounder.


----------

